# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  pic tutoriaalis

## tvdx

biju nedaudz apgrābstijis picus un tagad gribu atsākt un vaig kādu sakarīgu tutoriāli un moška ir kaut kur kāds vienkārš programmators ar rakstīšanas un nolasīšanas iespējām

----------


## Epis

Pilns internets ar tiem PIC tutorialiem, skaties visus pēc kārtas gan jau atradīsi īsto kuru izlasot nāks apskaidrība  ::  
"PIC tutorial" 
Kādā valodā tu tos Picus programmēsi Asmā, vai C ? 
Es jau protams iesaku vismaz konceptuāli iemācītes ASM lai redzētu kā tad procis vispār strādā,kādas ir viņa iespējas, un tad vari C.
Kad mācēsi ASM tad varēsi piedalītes diskusijās tādās kā PIC VS AVR un citās kur strīdās kurš procis labāks par kuru  ::

----------


## tvdx

biki jau biju iemaacijies asmu piciem bet piemirsies

----------


## Epis

UN tagat kad esi iemetis aci atkal PIC asmā, es iesaku fiksi apskatītes AVR čipu ASMU redzēsi ka AVR čipu asms ir kā diena pret nakti salīdzinot ar PIC, 
šeit pāris AVR asm tutoriali:
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod ... oc1022.pdf  AVR Assembler User Guide
http://www.avr-asm-tutorial.net/avr_en/ ... index.html     asm Tutorial lapa (ļoti laba ar piemēriem ) 

Un tad salīdzini kurš čips ir krutāks, vieglāk ērtāk asmā kodējams  ::  ?? pic vai AVR ??

----------


## sharps

> UN tagat kad esi iemetis aci atkal PIC asmā, es iesaku fiksi apskatītes AVR čipu ASMU redzēsi ka AVR čipu asms ir kā diena pret nakti salīdzinot ar PIC, 
> šeit pāris AVR asm tutoriali:
> http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod ... oc1022.pdf  AVR Assembler User Guide
> http://www.avr-asm-tutorial.net/avr_en/ ... index.html     asm Tutorial lapa (ļoti laba ar piemēriem ) 
> 
> Un tad salīdzini kurš čips ir krutāks, vieglāk ērtāk asmā kodējams  ?? pic vai AVR ??


 
dereetu jau beigt meeriities ar... lai lieto ko pats vien veelas. svariigs jau ir darba rezultaats.

----------


## okars

> biki jau biju iemaacijies asmu piciem bet piemirsies


  ::   ::   :: 
Tjipa "es tomeer sagribeeju kaut ko varbuut saakt maaciities, be negribu atziit, ka liidz shim puushu miglu un neko nezinu"...  ::  Puisiit, MCU (mikrokontrolieru) uzbuuves principi nepiemirstaas, ja reiz esi tos izpratis. Piemirsties var tikai konkreeta ASM sintakse un konkreeta MCU tehniskaas iipatniibas, bet tos var vienaa mirklii uzzinaat no datasheet. Pie tam elektroniku saprotosham cilveekam, vislabaakais MCU tutoriaalis ir taa datasheet. Sheit pats esi skaidri paraadiijis paareejiem ka nezini par ko muldi!

----------


## tvdx

tieši tas puisīt jau piemirsās....

----------


## dmd

hihi  ::

----------

